# Citrucel?



## karoe (Sep 22, 1999)

I am going to experiment with this stuff to level out the bulk in my diet (on the LEAP rotation diet) and hopefully do away with the "slow-goin'" days (on the day I can eat rice, I eat a lot of it as I can't eat wheat and not much corn and it really slows me down)...as well as the "spasm-ing on an empty bowel" problem.The active ingredient is "Methylcellulose". Does anyone know what the h*** that is?? The name reminds me of styrofoam used in packing material! I hope it does come from some natural source! Tried psyllium faithfully for 3 solid months last year and had consistent major gas problem. Heather, the soluble fiber queen, recommends this.


----------



## CallMeColt (Oct 28, 2002)

Hi Karoe. I have found methylcellulose to be the only fiber I can tolerate. It is non-fermentable, which means the colonic bacteria cannot consume it to produce gas. I also like how it fills my colon and I notice not feeling as many uncomfortable spasms, which are my primary symptom. I'd rather have the diarrhea.Give it a shot, it's really gentle and does not irritate the gut.


----------



## karoe (Sep 22, 1999)

thanks for posting, callme. Methylcellulose is derived from a plant source. I found some info on the web. I am starting with about 1/4 the recommended dosage, just to be safe. Nice to know you had success with it. Wasn't that psyllium fiber just AWFUL? What misery!


----------



## WD40 (Jun 7, 1999)

It's good you're starting out slowly. It's a good idea to build up your fiber intake over a week or two to let your body adjust. If I just take a big ol' dose of fiber I get the runs all night long, not to mention miserable cramping! Ack! I used to use citrucel as I found it worked better than metamucil, but then switched to plain psyllium (no sugar, flavors, etc.) It tasted like dirt water, but it kept me regular. BUT if I took too much.....oooh yikes the pain and gas would get me!


----------



## Qstatia (Dec 27, 2002)

I've found that citrucel is so much easier on me (and less gassy) than metamucil. But, make sure to never use the sugar free since artificial sweeteners are terrible for people with IBS.I take it first thing in the morning and before I go to sleep and it really helps.


----------

